# Fantastic Fan Fotos, June, 2019; Week 4



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

This week’s* Star of the Weekend* is my good friend *KSTRAINS Ken*. I have known Ken for a long time, and he is one of our best and most loyal members. We all know Ken for his wonderful Christmas layouts. His favorite railroad is the Southern. The Southern is known for it’s fantastic color scheme with the gorgeous green color, both diesel and some steam. I have been looking forward to this week’s railroad as there is so much to choose from.

Please feel free to post photos of any railroad that strikes your fancy.

View attachment 500096


View attachment 500098


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've always loved the look of the Green Southern steamers. Nice showcase for the week.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is some green, just not the Southern RR.

Bill


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you, Brian for posting my favorite Railroad. I like the highlighted text in Green in your post! 

Some may wonder why my favorite railroad is the Southern Railroad. I have posted some of my reasoning before but I will give a few more details here.

I grew up in the Chicagoland area, so I was surrounded by the Chicago Northwestern...hence many Midwestern Railroads. My dad was mainly interested in Chicago Northwestern, Milwaukee Road, Chicago Aurora Elgin trolley lines...he watched videos of them, had lots of books on these railroads and he had whole collection of HO trains of these railroads too, so why Southern for me? 

When my Dad went to Washington, DC on a business trip in the 70's and saw the Southern 4-6-2 Ps-4 class in the Smithsonian. I think he was very impressed with the Southern Green engine. 1401 is the only Southern 4-6-2 Ps-4 in preservation as shown in Brian's post above and another photo here showing more of it in the museum...

View attachment 500114


My dad also road behind Southern 4501 in 1973 from Baraboo Wisconsin to Milwaukee Wisconsin for Circus Parade in Milwaukee in an observation car at the end of the circus train. 

View attachment 500118


Hence when the Lionel Southern Crescent Limited set was in the catalog in 1978-1979, he bought me the set for Christmas in 1979.

View attachment 500120


I was hooked then on the Southern Railroad...and not to forget mentioning, green is my favorite color! My interest grew in the Southern Railroad when I lived the Carolina's for many years and my interest also in the hobby started to grow again...after going through college, getting married, having a child, etc. Hence, I went head and purchased a Lionel Southern Freight Runner set to add to my Lionel Southern trains that I had since my Dad bought for me as a boy. After that, my collection of Southern Railroad trains grew over the years!

View attachment 500122


One of my favorite Steam Engine is the Southern 4501, Mikado. I have MTH & K-Line versions of this engine in my collection. 

View attachment 500124


This engine was built in 1911 and was used on the Southern Railroad for freight service. After several years of being in retirement, it was restored by the Southern Railroad for their steam program excursions across the Southern Railroad. It was painted in Southern Green. As shown here in a triple header in Chattanooga, TN with Norfolk Western 611 and 1812. 

View attachment 500126


After Norfolk & Southern discontinued the Southern Steam Program in 1994, it was used by Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum (TVRM) in Chattanooga, Tennessee up until 1998. It sat for many years until NS started 21st Century Steam Program, the engine was restored in 2014. The engine was painted back to it original freight black livery. Personally, I like the Southern Green livery better! 

In May of this year, I was able to take excursion ride behind 4501 at TVRM from Chattanooga, TN to Summerville, GA and back again. 

View attachment 500110







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some green freight cars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Close enough, Bill. NP green is super as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

WOW, great history of you and the Southern Railroad, Ken. Thanks for sharing this wonderful story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Ken, you will like this one. The Southern does indeed have a Chicago connection as evidenced by this photo. I thought of you the moment I found it.

View attachment 500140


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd like to add a Southern Crescent to the roster but nothing from the SRR yet. About as close as I could come to the green.









Pete


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Spence, I'm a big Nathan's hotdog fan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Pete, it counts,* green is green.*


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for your contribution, Denny.

Spence, gotta love Nathan's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Southern streamline steamer.

View attachment 500150


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

View attachment 500152


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

View attachment 500154


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

View attachment 500156


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have any Southern in my collection. So I'll keep the green theme going.









Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

View attachment 500158


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

nice photos all and nice to read of reasons some like the southern railroad engines.


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

We were on vacation last week. This is the amusement park train at The Great Escape in Queensbury, NY.









Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Winner, winner, Emile!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

View attachment 500160


View attachment 500162


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

I've never been a Southern Railroad fan but I've always thought that the Southern green steam engines were the most beautiful, even more beautiful than the Dreyfus Hudson. Maybe someday I'll add a Southern passenger train to my roster just because it's such a looker. In the meantime I have some green rolling stock.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice contribution, Joe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Mike, always a great vacation when trains are on the schedule. Hope you had a super week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Super Southern diesel photo.

View attachment 500180


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dole Plantation Pineapple Express on the island of Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

And, the pineapple is the best there as well. Like eating sugar.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian
The picture of Southern 4501 Steam Engine in Chicago was in 1973, the same year my dad road behind it in Wisconsin for the circus parade. I was only 5 years old then so I have no memory of him riding behind 4501 nor of it coming through Chicago back then. Great Photo! One for me to download! 

Emile, that is a fantastic picture of Weaver Southern Tennessean on your Christmas Layout! I will post some of my photos this weekend of the Tennessean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not Southern, but here is a locomotive I work on that's certainly colorful. Detroit & Lima Northern RY (later DT&I) #7, an 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0 that operates in Greenfield Village.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Although I'm not a green person, it does look good on trains. The Southerns look sharp and I like the Susquehanna.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Just when I thought I knew about the Southern Railroad, I had no idea that these diesels existed on the Southern Railroad until a couple months ago. After some research, I found this information about them...

Southern had six of these St. Louis built, Fairbanks Morse diesel powered units. They were delivered in August 1939 and used on low traffic lines. They were air conditioned and the power unit contained a baggage/mail section and a coach section. 

View attachment 500204


View attachment 500206


The train names were The Vulcan, The Joe Wheeler, The Cracker , The Goldenrod.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Kstrains, that would be a good one for MTH to produce.

Bill


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Southern operated 6,026 miles of track not including its Class I subsidiaries Alabama Great Southern (528 miles) Central Of Georgia (1729 miles) Savannah & Atlanta (167 miles) Cincinnati, New Orleans and Texas Pacific Railway (415 miles) Georgia Southern & Florida (454 miles) and twelve Class II subsidiaries. 
It joined with Norfolk Western Railroad in 1982 to become named the Norfolk Southern Railway. 

Here is system map of the Southern Railroad in 1921

View attachment 500208


MTH RailKing Mapped Hopper Car from my Collection...

View attachment 500210





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

kstrains said:


> Southern had six of these St. Louis built, Fairbanks Morse diesel powered units...The train names were The Vulcan, The Joe Wheeler, The Cracker , The Goldenrod.


I’d buy an O Scale version of that in a heart-beat.


----------



## Mike McCutcheon (Jul 17, 2015)

Caught some freight action tonight while walking the dog. US Route #1 overpass in South Portland, Maine. Pan Am Railways Rigby Yard.

Two ex-CSX GE Dash 8 (now MEC) units smoking it up pretty good.









Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Ken thanks for sharing the very interesting information on the Southern. The below engine never road the rails of the Southern but it is Green and Red... 

Pictured is a 10 Wheeler now owned by the Walt Disney World in Orlando. It was built by the Baldwin Locomotive Works of Philadelphia in 1925. They built 4 narrow gauge units for the United Railways of Yucatan, Mexico. It was rescued by Disney in 1960, restored and set to run in Disney World Railroad. Walt Disney was a well know railroad enthusiast. He had a 2600 foot 1/8 scale railroad in his back yard called the Carolwood Pacific.

My family and I had the pleasure of a 5:00 am arrival at the Disney World Railroad yard and saw the lighting of the engines, the sprawling yard and taking the first run of the day. Very interesting.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Roger E. Broggie was recently (06/12/2019) transferred to Strasburg for an overhaul. It is expected to be returned to WDW in 2022-2023
I also took the "Behind the steam trains tour" at WDW in October 2018. Here I am standing next to it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

Mike, great pictures. What really caught my attention is that you took those photos from US1 in Maine and I was driving on US1 in Florida this morning. We are about 1500 miles apart and we were on the same road today. I find it amazing that US1 runs from Key West to the Maine-Canada border.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Wood said:


> Pictured is a 10 Wheeler now owned by the Walt Disney World in Orlando. It was built by the Baldwin Locomotive Works of Philadelphia in 1925. They built 4 narrow gauge units for the United Railways of Yucatan, Mexico. It was rescued by Disney in 1960, restored and set to run in Disney World Railroad. Walt Disney was a well know railroad enthusiast. He had a 2600 foot 1/8 scale railroad in his back yard called the Carolwood Pacific.
> 
> My family and I had the pleasure of a 5:00 am arrival at the Disney World Railroad yard and saw the lighting of the engines, the sprawling yard and taking the first run of the day. Very interesting.


Wood, very nice photos. I like seeing different color schemes on engines. I remember seeing a steam engine as a boy at Disney World, but I don't remember much about it other than riding behind it a few times. I assume this was the same engine I road behind.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*Southern Boxcars...
*

The Southern Railway was active in mechanization and understood the power of marketing using the promotional phrase "Southern Gives a Green Light to Innovation on their boxcars" 

Here is a boxcar at North Carolina Transportation Museum in Spencer, NC that was just painted in the modern Wave Colors. Southern Railway boxcar No. 550555 was the 200,000th car built by the workers at Pullman-Standard’s Bessemer, Alabama, plant since it opened in 1929. The car was donated to the Museum in 2016. It was restored by volunteers in 2018, sandblasted, and painted with about 10 gallons of paint.

View attachment 500226


View attachment 500228


Kline, MTH, and Lionel have made this boxcar. I recently purchased the MTH RailKing version of this boxcar as it was closest model to replicate this boxcar that I have seen from the manufactures...

View attachment 500230


This Lionel, "Made in the USA" boxcar was made Last year of the 1401, 4-6-2 Ps-4 Steam Engine at the Smithsonian Museum in Washington, DC...

View attachment 500234


This car is from the Lionel Traditional Line of a Norfolk & Southern Heritage Southern Boxcar

View attachment 500236


Here are some MTH Premier Southern Boxcars in brown paint schemes which you would see on the Southern Railroad. Every now and then I still see these boxcars on railroads even here in the Chicago area! 

View attachment 500238


View attachment 500240


This boxcar was created for the Chicagoland Lionel Railroad Club to match the Crescent Limited set that Lionel made in 2003... 

View attachment 500242


These 2 NS Heritage Southern Boxcars, the Tennessean and Pelican, were created for LCCA Convention in 2013...

View attachment 500246


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Ken thank you for a wealth of knowledge on the Southern RR. Thanks for all of the great photos and the information to fill in the blanks. It is fun to look at pictures but I love reading the details of what made these Railroads run.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I was suppose to post something green wasn't I. :goofball: I think I'll just read threads from now on. hwell:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

View attachment 500248


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

View attachment 500250


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

View attachment 500252


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

View attachment 500254


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

Michael, engineer got his orders and ready to go. Good one.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*The Southern Crescent Limited*

View attachment 500256


The Crescent Limited was the Southern Railway’s most famous train and known for its luxury passenger travel using Pullman Passenger Cars. The Southern took great pride in its passenger fleet believing in the highest quality service and keeping trains clean. 

View attachment 500276


The Crescent Limited ran between New York City and New Orleans. It traveled on the Pennsylvania Railroad north of Washington DC. 

The Crescent Limited used 4-6-2 Ps-4's Steam Engines, known as Pacific's, between New Orleans and Washington DC and Pennsylvania K4's and GG1's between Washington DC to New York. 

View attachment 500258


Service started under the Crescent Limited name in 1925 but was short lived because of the great depression. The train was called the Crescent Limited because Crescent City is a nickname for New Orleans.

The first 4-6-2 Ps-4's that Pulled the Crescent Limited, were painted in Black. Here is a photo of my Lionel Legacy Crescent Limited Painted in Black which I purchased last year...

View attachment 500260


Then the Southern ordered new 4-6-2 Ps-4"s that were painted Virginia Green. The livery was inspired from British railways. While the Pacific's were draped mostly in deep green they also received gold and white pinstriping with white-wall wheels.

A couple Photos of my Lionel Legacy Crescent Limited from 2012 painted in the Virginia Green Paint Scheme...

View attachment 500262


View attachment 500274


A double header photo of my MTH Premier Crescent Limited Engines...

View attachment 500264


The Queen & Crescent Limited that ran between Cincinnati (the "Queen City") and New Orleans (the "Crescent City"...

View attachment 500266


My MTH Premier Queen & Crescent Limited...

View attachment 500268


This is my MTH RailKing Crescent Limited with ProtoSound 1. This engine will literally smoke you out of the room...

View attachment 500272


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

One of my favorite sets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

What a terrific celebration of the Southern Railroad this weekend.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

DennyM said:


> I was suppose to post something green wasn't I. :goofball: I think I'll just read threads from now on. hwell:


Denny you posted my favorite green paint scheme, DGLE (Dark Green Locomotive Enamel) of the PRR.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

On a trip I took to the Spencer Shops in 2006, I was able to get a cab ride on Southern 6133. Since it was the last run of the day, I rode it onto the turntable and into the roundhouse.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have any Southern Models. Last Wednesday, at my club, I ran my new (to me) N&W J Class Locomotive with my Williams Powhatan Arrow Cars. The new engine runs great. I brought my old conventional J to take pictures to use in my add since I want to sell it and a club member bought the engine. Turned out to be a very productive evening.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

Ken, I knew this photo looked somewhat familiar. Lot of similarities.

View attachment 500312


The Sante Fe I believe was first with this:

View attachment 500314


It is the: AT&SF No. 1 - EMC 1800 HP B-B Locomotive.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

Pat, thanks for the fine video. I really enjoyed it. Music by the Monkees was both appropriate and enjoyable.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*Southern Crescent Limited Passenger Cars*

The Southern Crescent Limited Passenger Cars were Pullman Cars and Coaches. Many of them were named after Governors of the Southern States. The 1925 passenger cars were painted the standard Pullman green until the new cars of 1929 were painted a two-tone green after the president of the Southern vacationed in England and saw the charm of green-painted passenger cars there.

Drawing room and stateroom sleeping cars, dining cars, smoking and library cars and observation cars embodied the latest, most luxurious designs. They were gas lighted throughout and equipped with hot and cold running water. The vestibuled platforms proved an interesting novelty. Many passengers spent considerable time walking from one car to another just to enjoy the unusual experience of being able to do so without having their hats blown away. 

Here are some photos of my Crescent Limited Observation cars from both Lionel and K-Line...

View attachment 500326


View attachment 500328


A few more photos of some of my Crescent Limited Passenger Cars...

View attachment 500332


View attachment 500334


View attachment 500336


Here are some photos of real Southern Coaches in Chattanooga, TN...

View attachment 500338


View attachment 500356


A photo of Southern Baggage Car in Spencer, NC...

View attachment 500350


A couple more photos of my a Southern Baggage Car and Coaches...

View attachment 500344


View attachment 500346


View attachment 500348


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Pat
Nice photos of Southern 6133 and your NW 611. One day I would like to ride in the Cab of it or one of the other Southern engines at Spencer. Like one of these....

View attachment 500358


View attachment 500360


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Ken, I knew this photo looked somewhat familiar. Lot of similarities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian
I was wondering which Railroad(s) also had these engines. I was assuming Southern was not the only one and not the first. 



seayakbill said:


> Kstrains, that would be a good one for MTH to produce.
> 
> Bill



Bill,
I would love to see MTH make these, but I know MTH is not making any new tooling recently for engines. They also would want several road names that they could use to appeal to more modelers. As Brian said above Southern was not the first to use this engine so maybe there are several railroads out there. I would be curious to know.

3rd Rail would maybe consider doing it if there was enough interest since they tend to do smaller runs. 

I read that the Southern Road name was done in HO by someone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

The North Carolina Transportation Museum (NCTM) in Spencer, NC has a wealth of information about the Southern Railroad. Spencer was named after the first president of Southern Railroad. I have been there a few times. Here is a yard goat that was used at Spencer when the Southern Railroad operated the shop there.

View attachment 500362



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*The Southern Tennessean*
The Southern Railway's Class Ps-4 Pacific No. 1380 was built by Alco in 1923. It was streamlined in 1941. The Southern's Tennessean service operated between Washington, DC, and Monroe, Virginia, and connected with the Norfolk and Western Railway, who had assigned its streamlined J class engines to its connecting lines. 1380 was the only Streamlined Steam Engine on the Southern Railroad. Brian post a photo of the Tennessean early in this thread but here are few more photos. 

View attachment 500370


View attachment 500372


View attachment 500374


Emile post a beautiful photo the Weaver Tennessean on his layout early in this thread. There was only 274 of these built. This past February, I finally found one at reasonable price after searching for 5 years. I got 146th engine. This engine came with older ProtoSound electronics. I had mine recently upgrade to ProtoSound 3 with protosmoke and added custom lighting to it as you can see in the photos below. I made a video of it which I posted on MTF awhile back before I had it upgraded but I will make another one in the near future with the upgrades to the new electronics. 

View attachment 500376


View attachment 500378


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

Ken, thanks for all of your wonderful contributions this weekend. I am sure are members have really enjoyed the Southern Railroad photos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

View attachment 500418


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

View attachment 500420


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> View attachment 500420




Nice photo, Brian. I believe these are E8 units. They have Southern Crescent written on the front of them. You notice there are no B units on this train because Southern did not have any with their E8 units. I have one these in my Collection from MTH.

View attachment 500444


6900 is at Spencer as shown in my previous post with me in the photo. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is another photo that I meant to include in my post about Southern Passenger cars. I really like lighted drum heads. This one is from Lionel's 2003 Crescent Limited Set and is probably my favorite observation car.

View attachment 500446



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

The Southern Tennessean.

View attachment 500448


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

Southern Baggage Car.

View attachment 500450


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

Southern ALAPAHA RIVER.

View attachment 500452


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

The Southern ALTAMAHA RIVER.

View attachment 500454


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

The Southern CATAWBA RIVER.

View attachment 500456


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

The Southern CRESENT CITY Observation Car.

View attachment 500458


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

The Tennessean.

View attachment 500460


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> The Southern CRESENT CITY Observation Car.
> 
> View attachment 500458


Emile
Very nice set of Streamlined Passenger Cars. The Paint Scheme is really nice. I don't think I have seen those before. I really like the observation car named Crescent City!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*Southern Streamlined Passenger Cars *

A couple months ago a saw this streamlined passenger car for the Southern Railroad in Chattanooga, TN

View attachment 500462


View attachment 500464


In my collection, I have one Lionel 21 inch Streamlined Station Sounds Car that looks similar to the one in Chattanooga, TN. I choose not to get the complete set because of the 21 inch size looks out of proportion to my curves. 

View attachment 500466


I do have complete set of 18 inch Southern Streamlined cars from MTH. 

View attachment 500468


View attachment 500476


View attachment 500470


View attachment 500472


The Southern Railroad did not have any Dome Cars on their railroad, but MTH created one because modelers really like them just like me!

View attachment 500474


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2019)

What a FFF weekend. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*Southern Steam Program and Excursions * 



The Southern Railroad leased a couple steam engines from other railroads to use for their steam program in the 70's and 80's. These engines were never used in revenue service on the Southern Railroad. Both of them were decorated for Southern Railroad Excursions. 



The Southern Kanawha 2716, 2-8-4 Steam Engine. This is a C&O engine and is starting to be restored again this year for future excursions on the CSX railroad. It resides in Kentucky. 



View attachment 500478




View attachment 500480




The Southern 610, 2-10-4 Steam Engine. This is a Texas and Pacific railroad Steam Engine. 



View attachment 500482




View attachment 500484




Both of these Engines have been manufactured in O'Gauge. MTH Created 2716 and 3rd Rail created the 610. 



I have MTH Premier 2716 Kanawha in my collection. This is most protypical Southern Steam Engine that I have. I enjoy running it a lot!



View attachment 500486




View attachment 500488




View attachment 500490




Here is photos of 610 by 3rd Rail. A beautiful replication of this engine but when it was offered I decided not order it. From what I understand, there were only 20 of these made.



View attachment 500492




View attachment 500494




The Southern 630, 2-8-0 was used on the Southern Railroad. It now resides in Chattanooga TN at Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum. It was restored several years ago for the NS 21st Century Steam Program. It is used by the Museum in excursion runs on a daily basis. The Museum double heads it with Southern 4501 a few times a year for its excursion trips to Summerville, GA as shown in the photo below. 



View attachment 500496




View attachment 500498




I have Lionel's Legacy Model of 630 in my collection.



View attachment 500500




View attachment 500502


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

*Norfolk & Southern - Southern Heritage Diesels*

I am not a big diesel fan, but I do have a few in my collection. When NS came out with Heritage Units, I got really interested in the Southern Unit. Brian posted a photo of this Diesel earlier in this thread.

I also became more interested in Norfolk & Southern and Norfolk & Western after NS came out with their Heritage Units but up until that point, not much interest at all.

NS Southern Heritage ES44ace 8099 got its paint scheme from Southern E8 units shown in this picture below.

View attachment 500514


NS Southern Heritage Unit was also used in excursion behind NW 611 to Ashville, NC along with Southern F3 Unit 6133 shown in these photos.

View attachment 500516


View attachment 500518


After seeing the NS Southern Heritage Unit 8099, of course I had to have the model of it too! I choose to get the Lionel version.

View attachment 500520


View attachment 500522


View attachment 500524


I also got Lionel's Fantasy paint Scheme of the NS Heritage Unit SD70ace. Lionel made this engine in 2010 which was before NS came out with their Southern Heritage Unit. 

View attachment 500526


View attachment 500528


View attachment 500530


----------



## Scattered (Aug 13, 2014)

I like that idea!


----------

